# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Δε μπορω να κατεβασω τα service manual

## akisssssssss

Γεια σας παιδια.προσπαθω να κατεβασω τα service manual για κινητα τηλεφωνα που εχει ανεβασει ο φιλος leosedf και δε μπορω.παταω στο link μου ζηταει εγγραφη στο rapidshare.κανω εγγραφη αλλα μετα δε γινεται κατι.δε βρεθηκαν αρχεια μου λεει.

----------


## leosedf

Άκη μάλλον διαγράφηκαν. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τα ανεβάσω πάλι μιας και ήταν αρκετά. Ίσως αν κάποια στιγμή μπορέσω να τα ανεβάσω σε πιο καλό server όπως google drive π.χ.

----------


## akisssssssss

Οχι ρε γαμωτο μου.σοβαρα μιλας?ηταν τελεια.δεν ηταν σε υπομνημα?ποιος τα διεγραψε?τελοσπαντων.να σαι καλα κωσταντινε.και συγχαρητηρια.πρεπει να ταν τελεια.κριμα.

----------


## leosedf

Ε πέρασε καιρός και άλλαξαν πολλά στη σελίδα.

----------

